# Too young goat being pregnant?



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hello!
I have one female goat, which was born in may 2014.
in mid october 2014 I borrowed male goat to breed with other adult goats.
owner of male said that he probably won't be breeding with young one, but he probably did. (see picture)
Soo at that time she was around 5 months old.

If she is pregnant, which probably is, should I expect any problems at birth, because she is still smaller then adult ones?
Currently her height is 21.6 inches, other adults goats are 27 inches or higher. she still has little more than two months to grow, before birth.
I would appreciate any kind of your experience with similar problem.

I have experience with goat breeding, but until now, all goats were one year or more old, before breeding.

Thanks!

p.s english is not my native language


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

Hello, Casio! You're right, five months of age is young to be bred. It is possible to draw blood and have a pregnancy test done, to find out for sure. I am not sure whether it is still possible to use lutalyse to abort the pregnancy--I have no experience in that. 

If she is pregnant and if it is too late to abort, then I would be very sure to give her access to all the alfalfa hay she can eat, to support her own growth, and give her a little grain daily--directly, in person, so that you know that she gets it--as well as loose goat minerals, copper and selenium if she needs it, and water of course! I would be feeling her ribs behind her elbows, to be sure there was flesh under the skin, which would tell me that she was keeping some calories and nutrients for herself, and not starving herself for her babies. Also, I would give her a CDT shot maybe a month before she is due to give birth, to help both her and her kids' immunity. And I would go out of my way to be there while she kidded. It is possible for such young goats to give birth safely, just not recommended practice!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I've had a couple here that got bred at 4 months;-( Everything did turn out okay. Their main food was alfalfa, and just a hand full of grain... I just made sure I was there while they kidded out...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

janeen128 said:


> I've had a couple here that got bred at 4 months;-( Everything did turn out okay. Their main food was alfalfa, and just a hand full of grain... I just made sure I was there while they kidded out...


I agree, I've had soooo many oooppps before and I just made sure I didn't over feed them, and chewed all my nails off stressing lol. What I found to be the hardest on them was after the kids were born. It was just so hard on them still trying to grow and support their kids. It's not to late to lute. I just gave a modeling lute to actually bring her into heat since I haven't seen a heat, well surprise some how I missed giving her lute when the buck got out 9 weeks ago. She just got done flushing everything out just fine. But the choice is yours, I myself don't regret giving it since I didn't want her bred till a year and 2 months does make a difference


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

It is possible for a young goat to birth successfully, but it is very hard on her. If you have the ability to give lute, it can give her time to grow before she becomes a mother.

If you can not do that, the goat will require excellent nutrition to continue her own growth while feeding the babies growing inside her. Give the best minerals you can. Make sure she has excellent vitamins in her feed. Pasture and browse provide vitamins, and grain type feeds can also provide vitamins. Her birth may be difficult, and you should be there to help her if needed.

My own goat became pregnant at 5 months old, but she was still nursing! She had excellent nutrition during pregnancy, and delivered a healthy baby without complications. It was not an intended pregnancy, but it was successful. It is risky, but it can be a happy birth. This year, she will be a mother again because she has remained healthy and well-fed.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you for your answers.

For abortion is too late, so i will give her best nutritions i can.
we don't have dry alfalfa, just baled alfalfa (still moist). is this alfalfa also good, or must bi dry?
which grains are the best?
we have corn and barley.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

I have never heard of moist alfalfa, but I am feeding mine alfalfa hay that is baled. Corn really isn't that great for goats, so I would do barley, like only a handful, the alfalfa though should be enough. My preggos only get literally a handful of grain.


----------



## Ranger1 (Sep 1, 2014)

I'm not sure what you mean by moist alfalfa, but being a hay grower myself, hay should _never_ be baled moist. It rots and obviously you can't feed it and if allowed to rot long enough the bale can actually burn up. People have her their barns burn down because of this.
Best wishes on your doe! Personally, I think she'll be fine. She looks healthy and doesn't sound all that small.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

I dont know the english term for this type of bale.
Alfalfa is harvested before is fully dry, and wrapped in foil. (picture).
I'm curious what an english term is for this, not completely dry kind of bale.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Do you have many animals eating the moist alfalfa?

Here, we call that silage or baylage, I think? It is prone to mold after opening if not eaten quickly. But if fed to many animals, it is eaten quickly and good for animals. Goats must not eat it if it develops mold or spoils.

Can you get minerals for goats? Or medicines?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

casio8978 said:


> I dont know the english term for this type of bale.
> Alfalfa is harvested before is fully dry, and wrapped in foil. (picture).
> I'm curious what an english term is for this, not completely dry kind of bale.


Um, have you been feeding that all along? How many animals do you have? Goats are prone to get sick easily with anything moldy, even a little bit. If you can I'd find regular alfalfa bales to feed to the preggo one at least... Then again depending on how long you've been feeding it, and if they are all in good health maybe it is okay? I'm just concerned is all...


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Currently all animals are eating dry hay.
Alfalfa silage bales were made because we ran out of space in dry (grass) hay barn.

If alfalfa silage is better than dry hay we can open one, and feed it to goats and cows simultaneously, so it will be consumed faster, to prevent mold.

I have mineral lick stones for goats.
Medicines can be provided by veterinarian if they are necessary.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> Um, have you been feeding that all along? How many animals do you have? Goats are prone to get sick easily with anything moldy, even a little bit. If you can I'd find regular alfalfa bales to feed to the preggo one at least... Then again depending on how long you've been feeding it, and if they are all in good health maybe it is okay? I'm just concerned is all...


Goats were never feed silage before. Just dry hay now at winter. the rest of the year they were at the pasture 24/7. I just asked about it, because forum members recommended alfalfa, and I only have silage alfalfa available. we have some dry alifala but is under a lot of dry hay in barn, so it's currently inaccessible.
I have 6 goats


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Can you get Alfalfa pellets? That would be better than suddenly switching to baleage that could have mold spores in it. (cows giant rumens can handle mold better than a goat's small one). 
Young goats getting pregnant is not the best thing for a doe, but it certainly isn't the end of the world. 

Loose minerals are better for goats than licks as they just can't lick enough to get what they need. 
Get good loose minerals, if you can, with copper in it.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Goats Rock said:


> Can you get Alfalfa pellets? That would be better than suddenly switching to baleage that could have mold spores in it. (cows giant rumens can handle mold better than a goat's small one).
> Young goats getting pregnant is not the best thing for a doe, but it certainly isn't the end of the world.
> 
> Loose minerals are better for goats than licks as they just can't lick enough to get what they need.
> Get good loose minerals, if you can, with copper in it.


I have to check about alfalfa pellets. But i can get complementary feed pellets for goats.
Loose minerals can be bought, I will check which ones are the best.
What about wheat bran? is it as good as barley?

Do you give your goats crushed grains or whole?

I never had loose minerals. must they be mixed with crushed grains or can they be fed without mixing?


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

I had a 5 month old doe get bred while I was on vacation. She did just fine, delivered twins with no problems and gave a gallon of milk a day. I hope your little doe does the same.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I was wondering what that looks like when it is open? Is it hot, like from the moisture? If it is that is when it is really dangerous to feed it to them. I would just feed her what the others are getting, just make sure she is getting enough food. 
I never feed corn, it tends to put on a good layer of fat and my vet said that it ferments in the rumen. 

Good luck and keep us posted on how she is doing.


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

On the minerals, loose are best. Blocks tend to be harder for them to lick up when needed, so they may not get enough. 

If you can get feeds, chances are, you should be able to get alfalfa pellets.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Loose goat minerals are like salt, but with extra minerals also. Goats must eat them. Often, we place minerals where goats can eat as they wish. But we must be sure the goats eat them; if not, we put the mineral onto feed so they eat them.

If your store has a product for dairy cows that has calcium, magnesium, phosphorous and potassium (CMPK), it is good to give to young mothers when her udder gets big before birth. Give her only a little; take cow dose, divide by 10, that is goat dose. 

If you can buy Nutridrench (a product with propylene glycol and minerals) this is good to have available. 

Complementary feed pellets for goats should contain added vitamins and minerals. If they do, this is good to feed in small amounts every day.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

Silage alfalfa is risky for goats. If you can give other alfalfa, that is better. It is good to feed alfalfa along with dry hay because alfalfa provides calcium and protein.

Complementary feed is usually called Grain here. Grain is not always necessary, but if it contains good vitamins and minerals, it is good for young mama to eat a little. She uses lots of vitamins and minerals for her own growth, and babies need vitamins and minerals also.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Since I probably won't get dry alfalfa or pellets (on short notice), I will feed her with dry hay + supplementary pellets for extra proteins and vitamins.
And some grains with loose minerals and vitamins.
Can I leave solid mineral block at their disposal, or can they get mineral overdose?


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

You can leave both blocks and minerals out free choice.. Be careful on the amount of grain you feed her..


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

harleybarley said:


> Complementary feed is usually called Grain here.


with expression complementary feed I understand feed, which is bought and has added vitamins or minerals
and with expression grains, homegrown grains like barley or wheat


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> You can leave both blocks and minerals out free choice.. Be careful on the amount of grain you feed her..


Is one handful (both hands together) of grain too much?


----------



## Cactus_Acres (Sep 24, 2013)

"Grain" here is a generic that sort of encompasses all types of non-hay and non-alfalfa feed we can buy bagged. 

I feed my goats pelleted goat feed, which I will refer to as grain, because it's primary ingredient (albeit ground, milled, etc...) are various kinds of grains. It has added vitamins and minerals. Not sweet feed, which has molasses added to it. There are many brands of feed that have a pelleted goat feed. You have to watch out here with pelleted goat feeds, as some are medicated (to treat for coccidia I believe, but you have to feed high amounts for it to be effective, and in the end it may not do its job if certain animals don't eat enough). I don't feed my dairy animals medicated feed, as it is not something I want in my milk. Some pelleted feeds are Sheep AND Goat feed, but they lack the copper goats really need to thrive, so producers either avoid this feed, or supplement their Goats separately with copper (away from their sheep, as copper in the amounts goats need is toxic to sheep).

Some folks will refer to grain and mean COB, which is Corn, Oats, and Barley. No added vitamins or minerals, but those can be gotten through loose minerals. COB is NOT pelleted, but whole grains. Harder to digest, but also less likely to add on the pounds since they have to digest the whole grains, which takes energy and calories to digest. I had to stop feeding this to my doe, as she had some digestive issues this past year and was wasting too much of it (I could see whole pieces passing through her in her feces that were undigested). COB is frequently mixed with BOSS (Black Oil Sunflower Seeds), Calf Manna (a brand of feed here that is higher in protein and has good vitamins in it), and a few other things to make a special blend of feed for that producer's needs.

Some will refer to grain and mean sweet feed. Sweet feed is usually a mixture of a pelleted feed and whole grains like in COB, but with a slightly sticky, sweet coating from added molasses. 

So the American use of "grain" can encompass the whole spectrum of non-hay feeds for our animals. Basically, assume that whenever one of us says "grain", that we are talking about higher calorie, non-hay or non-alfalfa feeds. I know, we make it harder on others. It would make more sense to call it something other than grain, as it isn't proper grains any more in many cases.

On the flip side, most of us will say "alfalfa pellets" or "hay pellets" when referring to the dried pellets made from alfalfa or grass hays. There are alfalfa pellets, grass hay pellets, and combination alfalfa/grass hay pellets available here. Alfalfa pellets are great for animals in lactation, but most advise not to use it as the primary source of food for goats, as they do better with longer stems to digest. However, pellets are better than questionable hay or silage.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

casio8978 said:


> Is one handful (both hands together) of grain too much?


Yes, too much. One handful is enough to start. I reach in with one hand, close the hand around the feed - it is very little. Always change food slowly, giving only a little and then, later, giving a little more. Two handfuls with both hands together is what I give in late pregnancy for small goats. Early pregnancy, it is just a small supplement.

Cactus explained differences in grain very well. We want your little goat to get vitamins and minerals from the grain, not simply calories.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

Thank you all for your answers.
I learnt many useful things about proper feed for goats.
I appreciate that you took time to explain some terms which differs from ours.
I will let you know, when pregnancy is over.


----------



## casio8978 (Jan 7, 2015)

it's finally over 
everything went well. she was a little bit loud when she was in labor, but i helped her when leg and head came out, so it was over very quickly.
she has one quite big buckling.
funny thing. this year i had 5 baby goats, all of them are boys 
and i hoped for doelings, for further breeding 
now i will have to exchange them, or buy them.
thanks again for all your advices


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I feel your pain about the bucklings - so far that is what I have too but at least we have healthy babies.


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

What a cutie. My Petunia, who was only 5months when she bred, delivered a rather large doeling without major issue as well. So happy all is well.


----------



## lottsagoats1 (Apr 12, 2014)

I guess being a buck year is a world wide thing. Most people I know have had more than their share of bucklings born this year!


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

We have had 7 boys and 4 girls. Okay though. I have my milkers and the rest are for meat.


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

harleybarley said:


> It is possible for a young goat to birth successfully, but it is very hard on her. If you have the ability to give lute, it can give her time to grow before she becomes a mother.
> 
> .


What is Lute?


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

Very glad this thread was started.
I too just found out my doe is pregnant and due any day now. We just got her 2 weeks ago. 
I have fed her free choice loose minerals specifically for goats, free choice goat food by Texas Naturals, free choice Hay and when I get home from work, I treat her to Alfalfa pellets from my hand.

I really don't think she is a full year old yet, the people we got her from said she was a year just now, so maybe she is, but she is certainly small. She is a Nigerian Dwarf. I am worried about her having a baby that is for sure.

I hope I have her prepared with the food I have given her these past two weeks. She just got her CDT shot yesterday from the vet.

She is the light one, the black one is maybe 3-4 yrs old so you can see the size difference.
The F2 Nubian cross behind her is only 6 weeks old!


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Free choice goat food as in grain? Not a good idea, especially for a young pregnant doe.., babies will get too big for her to have.. What brand is the minerals...? There are goat specific minerals that are not good for them, one is Purina... Sweetlix Meat maker, Manna Pro, and Cargill right now Onyx actually made for cattle are good brands..


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

casio8978 said:


> it's finally over
> everything went well. she was a little bit loud when she was in labor, but i helped her when leg and head came out, so it was over very quickly.
> she has one quite big buckling.


Congratulations! Nature would not let them get pregnant if motherhood was impossible, but nature will also let them die if they are not strong enough to be mothers. It is a nervous time until the baby arrives safe and healthy! So happy moher and baby are safe!


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

afullacre said:


> What is Lute?


Luteinizing hormone, I think the brand is lutylase? (Never used it, but a vet would know!) It is a prescription-only drug that can end a pregnancy early on.


----------



## harleybarley (Sep 15, 2014)

afullacre said:


> She is the light one, the black one is maybe 3-4 yrs old so you can see the size difference.
> The F2 Nubian cross behind her is only 6 weeks old!


If she's due any day now, there's not a lot you can do except be there, with the vet on speed-dial, sanitizer and lube in hand. From the pic, she doesn't look terribly small for a year old; they grow for a couple years and many breeders breed goats so they kid at about a year old. Goats usually do okay, but do try to be prepared in case it goes not-so-well.

Since young goats don't have years to build nutrient reserves, it's a good idea to monitor them closely, especially for the "biggie" metabolic problems in pregnancy: ketosis and hypocalcemia.


----------



## Goat_in_Himmel (Jun 24, 2013)

What was already said; and, I would let her have more alfalfa. I am sure that she'll be fine.


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

janeen128 said:


> Free choice goat food as in grain? Not a good idea, especially for a young pregnant doe.., babies will get too big for her to have.. What brand is the minerals...? There are goat specific minerals that are not good for them, one is Purina... Sweetlix Meat maker, Manna Pro, and Cargill right now Onyx actually made for cattle are good brands..


Well shoot, what is wrong with the Purina?


----------



## afullacre (Mar 17, 2015)

Goat_in_Himmel said:


> What was already said; and, I would let her have more alfalfa. I am sure that she'll be fine.


She LOVES the alfalfa I give her every day 

Thanks all


----------

